# NEED HELP RE: Britax Regents not fitting



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

. . .and here is why. We had two in the rear (third row) bench of our Dodge Grand Caravan ('03). They fit fine in the width (we lost the middle seat), but there was NO leg room for my petite 6 yo-- she had to bend her feet to sit in the seat, and even my almost (small) 3 yo had problems.

So, just a PSA-- if you measure to see if this seat will fit and you have minimal leg room like we do, this is something to keep in mind!

And now we have to try to find another seat!!!!

*New question in post #22!*


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I think you posted what van you had after you ordered them b/c I remember thinking 'oh, I hope they fit'. That's why I will never have a Regent in my van, it left mere inches between the Regent and the seat in front of it in my Caravan too. Sorry!


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks!! You'd think with such a big car this would not be an issue!

What car seat DOES fit in your car in that third row? Next on my list is a Radian 65 or 80.


----------



## Panthira (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm thinking of getting a Regent, but I have a Toyota Sienna. Do you think it would fit in there?


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

There was no space for legs back when we tried fitting the Husky in our truck. It's not just a big seat in width, but also in depth. We are planning on the Graco Nautilus for our big 2 year old. I think it's still only available at Walmart, but hopefully it will be other places soon. It has harness straps close to those of the Regent and should fit in your vehicle much better.


----------



## Panthira (Jun 13, 2005)

Today is the last day of the Britax sale, so I need to figure out the Regent issue.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

We have a Radian 65 in the middle of our back row no problems. The Regent has been the only seat we've tried that we had a problem w/. It really wasn't a problem b/c AJ just kept his legs off to the side or in the seat, but I'm not sure he'd want to do that at age 8 or so.








I would try the Nautilus.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
We have a Radian 65 in the middle of our back row no problems. The Regent has been the only seat we've tried that we had a problem w/. It really wasn't a problem b/c AJ just kept his legs off to the side or in the seat, but I'm not sure he'd want to do that at age 8 or so.







I would try the Nautilus.

Do you think the Nautilus is better than the Radian? I like the price more!!


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panthira* 
Today is the last day of the Britax sale, so I need to figure out the Regent issue.

I have no idea-- thought it would fit in mine! Can you try it in a local store? I think Elitecarseats.com has a lot of measurements (I did not measure) . . .you could measure, measure, measure first.

If you are in IL, come try mine! (Oops-- saw you are in CA!)


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mizelenius* 
Do you think the Nautilus is better than the Radian? I like the price more!!

I have limited experience w/ it as I've only played w/ it at Wal-Mart, lol. AJ is just under the 3rd set of slots on the Nautilus though when he's on the top slots of his Radian w/ only about 1.5" left before he'd outgrow it. A good friend of mine has had one for about 2 wks now and she really likes hers, the seat will probably expire before her son even outgrows the harness though, he's tiny like Evan.


----------



## Shirada (Jul 29, 2002)

We have two Regents in the back row of our Dodge 2000 GrandCaravan and IMO there is plenty of leg room







. Have you made sure your rear seat is all the way back, (there are 2-3? settings)?


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shirada* 
We have two Regents in the back row of our Dodge 2000 GrandCaravan and IMO there is plenty of leg room







. Have you made sure your rear seat is all the way back, (there are 2-3? settings)?

Seriously??? Maybe the 2000 was bigger? Do you have captain chairs in the 2nd row? (We have a bench.) I checked- ours is on the "normal seating" setting allowing for the most room already.







Too bad! It's OK for our toddler (just OK) but definitely not for my 44 inch 6 yo.

Sounds like the Nautilus is the best deal!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Panthira* 
I'm thinking of getting a Regent, but I have a Toyota Sienna. Do you think it would fit in there?

I have a Regent in the 3rd row of my '06 Sienna, DD1 is all legs and she has more then enough room.


----------



## Shirada (Jul 29, 2002)

Quote:

Seriously??? Maybe the 2000 was bigger? Do you have captain chairs in the 2nd row? (We have a bench.)
Mizelenius, we also have a bench in the 2nd row. I measured the length from where the Regent sticks out to the back of the seat in fromt, for you. The Regent, using the SBP plus RB for my almost 6 yr old, does not overlap at all, so there is 11" leg room. The other seat, (LBP plus RB for my almost 8 year old), overlaps an inch, which gives her 10" of leg room. I do not think that the 2000 model was any bigger. The only other thing I can think of is that the 2nd row bench seat is tilted back too far?

HTH


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shirada* 
Mizelenius, we also have a bench in the 2nd row. I measured the length from where the Regent sticks out to the back of the seat in fromt, for you. The Regent, using the SBP plus RB for my almost 6 yr old, does not overlap at all, so there is 11" leg room. The other seat, (LBP plus RB for my almost 8 year old), overlaps an inch, which gives her 10" of leg room. I do not think that the 2000 model was any bigger. The only other thing I can think of is that the 2nd row bench seat is tilted back too far?

HTH

This is interesting! I don't know how DH installed the seats, but they overlapped a lot, which is what caused the problem. Do you think it is improper installation?

ETA: And THANK YOU so much for measuring the seats!!! You are so sweet!!!!

OK . . .we just measured. WITHOUT the recline bar, the seats would fit perfectly (18 inches, which is how big our seat is). With the recline bar, it's 23 inches.


----------



## ollineeba (Apr 12, 2005)

Eek.. we just ordered the Regent. I hope it fits ok..


----------



## Shirada (Jul 29, 2002)

Quote:

Do you think it is improper installation?
I would say possibly, if it weren't for the fact that from my experience, I cannot imagine it being possible to get the seatbelt in the 3rd row to reach the belt buckle and actually click in, _unless_ the Regent is man-handled and pushed back and down with all one's strength, (it really is a monster of a seat







), which would mean a really tight fit. I am using the RB so that actually makes it more likely for the seat to overlap.

It's all very odd and wish I could be of some help.

ETA: I just read your ETA, and wanted to emphasize that when reinstalling the seat, be sure to really shove that monster with the RB attached, into the back of the seat and push down into the bottom of the seat, (does that make sense?), *at the same time*, before clicking in the seatbelt.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shirada* 
I would say possibly, if it weren't for the fact that from my experience, I cannot imagine it being possible to get the seatbelt in the 3rd row to reach the belt buckle and actually click in, _unless_ the Regent is man-handled and pushed back and down with all one's strength, (it really is a monster of a seat







), which would mean a really tight fit. I am using the RB so that actually makes it more likely for the seat to overlap.

It's all very odd and wish I could be of some help.

I think your seat is just wider. We measured our seats (Regent and van seat) and our van seat is only 18 inches-- period-- and the Regent is 23 inches. We have the same amount of foot space between the 3rd and 2nd bench as you (11 inches), but that would mean the Regent would have to overlap by 5 inches. I guess they made benches bigger in 2000!

I checked on the Radian and it is only 17 inches, so I think that would work.

ETA: Oops, I was wrong-- it is 21.5 inches. So, 3.5 inches overlap. Are you pushing the RB through the seat or is it resting on the back?


----------



## Shirada (Jul 29, 2002)

I just measured the van seat width and it is 18.5 inches, like yours. It must be a case of installation - push that sucker hard









The RB is pushed in enough so that it won't jiggle and fall out easily, (on carseat.org some techs mentioned having to hammer it a little in order for it to stay in, so that is what I did too). It is worth working on the installation issues, because it truly is a great seat. We have two Radians also BTW, (RF for my 3 yr old), and I love that too, although I have yet to use it FF.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

This is what it looks like when a Regent is intalled in an 06 Caravan. The front bench is not reclined at all and the back bench only has one seating position. The Caravan is not quite as long as the Grand Caravan.
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1.../regent004.jpg


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shirada* 
I just measured the van seat width and it is 18.5 inches, like yours. It must be a case of installation - push that sucker hard









The RB is pushed in enough so that it won't jiggle and fall out easily, (on carseat.org some techs mentioned having to hammer it a little in order for it to stay in, so that is what I did too). It is worth working on the installation issues, because it truly is a great seat. We have two Radians also BTW, (RF for my 3 yr old), and I love that too, although I have yet to use it FF.

Thank you for measuring!!!!

I just don't get it, though- if the seat is 21.5 and your bench is only 18.5, how can you not have an overlap unless the RB goes through the crevice between the two seats? When you say to push it in, how can you push it in past where no seat exists? It doesn't seem physically possible. I am so confused!

Quote:

This is what it looks like when a Regent is intalled in an 06 Caravan. The front bench is not reclined at all and the back bench only has one seating position. The Caravan is not quite as long as the Grand Caravan.
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f1.../regent004.jpg
I see that seat is overlapping-- that is what ours looks like. No room for feet!

ETA: Just did a search on carseat.org on this topic-- seems others have this same issue. I guess where you get the extra inches is by compressing the bench seat? Is that right? I told DH about this, so he will try it again.

THANK YOU so much. I hope, hope, hope this works.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

My DH is trying to install the seats right now. Here is the problem-- we can get the seat shoved back far enough so that it does not hang over, but we can't get it to STAY that way. As soon as you move it, it slides right back to the hanging over position.

Any ideas??? I really don't want to return these!!!


----------



## CalebsMome (Apr 25, 2007)

Shove your knee into the seat and tighten it and lock it and all before you take your knee out. That's what I have to do with our Marathon.


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalebsMome* 
Shove your knee into the seat and tighten it and lock it and all before you take your knee out. That's what I have to do with our Marathon.

DH says he can't tighten it anymore than he is (we are not using the LATCH if that makes a dif). He says he is having luck installing them right now by reclining the seats . . .

hope it works!

TY for your reply!


----------



## Shirada (Jul 29, 2002)

Sorry I didn't follow up, (I only just received word that there were more posts). A belated YES about pushing the Regent so hard that the RB compresses into the back of the van seat







.

I don't want to rain on your parade, but for safety reasons, do not leave the van seat reclined after installing the Regents. If you/DH is reclining it just to get a tight install and then once installed, you unrecline it, then that is okay, (and incidentally makes for a super tight install I have heard







)

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shirada* 
Sorry I didn't follow up, (I only just received word that there were more posts). A belated YES about pushing the Regent so hard that the RB compresses into the back of the van seat







.

I don't want to rain on your parade, but for safety reasons, do not leave the van seat reclined after installing the Regents. If you/DH is reclining it just to get a tight install and then once installed, you unrecline it, then that is okay, (and incidentally makes for a super tight install I have heard







)

GOOD LUCK!

Thank you!!! He is not going to leave them reclined . . .looks like he will have to completely them out again, reinstall, and then it will be good . . .we can't get them in the correct upright position otherwise.

Thank you SO MUCH for all the info. Had it not been for your post, we would have sent those seats back, lost $, and then had to find new seats that might not have been as good. You do not even know how much time and money you saved me!!!!!! I so appreciate everything!


----------



## Shirada (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm so glad! I appreciate your appreciation


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Well, DH has given up. He just can't get the seats upright enough after reclining the bench because the recline bar is going in between the seats. Like I said before, when he is able to get the seats in using compression, he cannot get the seats to stay in that position-- they pop out. He's worked on this for 2 weekends now for several hours each time . . .it shouldn't be THIS HARD to get car seats in, should it? He would love to know what he's doing wrong, but he's done now.

Oh well. It was a good try, and I appreciate the help!!!


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

Have you checked to see if there is a car seat tech or car seat check up near you? You can look up seat check locations at http://www.seatcheck.org/ I'm not sure if there is any place else to see if there is a tech local to you that might be able to help.


----------



## EllaBellaBaby (Jan 1, 2007)

ITA w/ the pp about finding a tech. They have one at our local Health Dept. that will help w/ installation issues. I hope it works out, I am reading this thread really carefully as I have an 08 Grand Caravan and have been considering getting a Regent for DD!!


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Oh man... I wish I had known this might be a problem! We have a brand new Regent in a box waiting to be installed in our 01 Grand Caravan







I already spent my budgetted money on this seat and can't afford to ship it back and take the hit on the restocking fee. Dd is about to outgrow the harness height of her Boulevard (she's only 34lbs though) and we didn't feel comfortable with just a booster for her. I guess I'll have DH try to install it and if it doesn't work we will have no choice but to return it and buy a regular cheap seatbelt booster. I don't know if this is just preggo hormones but I am so upset right now I am almost in tears. I was so focused on trying to find a seat that would fit my tall, skinny, long torso almost 4yo that I never even considered that the seat might not fit in a VAN!


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *celestialdreamer* 
Oh man... I wish I had known this might be a problem! We have a brand new Regent in a box waiting to be installed in our 01 Grand Caravan







I already spent my budgetted money on this seat and can't afford to ship it back and take the hit on the restocking fee. Dd is about to outgrow the harness height of her Boulevard (she's only 34lbs though) and we didn't feel comfortable with just a booster for her. I guess I'll have DH try to install it and if it doesn't work we will have no choice but to return it and buy a regular cheap seatbelt booster. I don't know if this is just preggo hormones but I am so upset right now I am almost in tears. I was so focused on trying to find a seat that would fit my tall, skinny, long torso almost 4yo that I never even considered that the seat might not fit in a VAN!

If it doesn't work in your van check out the Graco Nautilus. Not a Regent, but a good high weight harnessing seat that actually has high harness slots. If I'm recalling correctly the harness slots in the Nautilus are a half inch shorter then the Regent and it converts to a high back then low back booster after the harness is outgrowing. It's also a good deal cheaper at only $150, but availability is iffy. Right now Walmart is your best place to find it and even there can be rough.


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s_kristina* 
If it doesn't work in your van check out the Graco Nautilus. Not a Regent, but a good high weight harnessing seat that actually has high harness slots. If I'm recalling correctly the harness slots in the Nautilus are a half inch shorter then the Regent and it converts to a high back then low back booster after the harness is outgrowing. It's also a good deal cheaper at only $150, but availability is iffy. Right now Walmart is your best place to find it and even there can be rough.

Do you know what the limits are for using the harnesson the Nautilus? My dd is on the autism spectrum and really *needs* a harness as she is not developmentally ready for a seatbelt booster IMO. She's just got such a long torso that she has outgrown her Boulevard at only 35lbs! I bought the Regent because it seemed like the perfect seat for her needs and never thought about it not fitting in the van. I mean that's the point of having a VAN right???

I found some links to installation pics to show DH. He is going to mess around with it and see if he can get it to work. If not, then I guess we will try to sell it on craigslist because sending it back would cost a ton in shipping. I'll check into the Radian (?) and Nautilus if the Regent won't fit. I thought I had the carseat situation all taken care of and this not what I need to be dealing with right now


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *celestialdreamer* 
Do you know what the limits are for using the harnesson the Nautilus? My dd is on the autism spectrum and really *needs* a harness as she is not developmentally ready for a seatbelt booster IMO. She's just got such a long torso that she has outgrown her Boulevard at only 35lbs! I bought the Regent because it seemed like the perfect seat for her needs and never thought about it not fitting in the van. I mean that's the point of having a VAN right???

I found some links to installation pics to show DH. He is going to mess around with it and see if he can get it to work. If not, then I guess we will try to sell it on craigslist because sending it back would cost a ton in shipping. I'll check into the Radian (?) and Nautilus if the Regent won't fit. I thought I had the carseat situation all taken care of and this not what I need to be dealing with right now









If your DH gets it to work, I would LOVE, LOVE, LOVE to know how! I called Britax today (and I never knew, it's pronouced BRI tax with a long "i-- I thought it was like Bri from Bri-tish). I asked them for tips. They said you CAN put the recline bar through the seats to prevent the overlap. They said as long as the bar is installed, that is what counts. For us, that solves the overlap problem, but then the seat is reclined back too far.

Oh, and I "think" shipping back would only be around $17. I put it in by weight at UPS (not the dimensions, though) and that's what I came up with. (It's 31 lbs in the box.)


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *s_kristina* 
Have you checked to see if there is a car seat tech or car seat check up near you? You can look up seat check locations at http://www.seatcheck.org/ I'm not sure if there is any place else to see if there is a tech local to you that might be able to help.

We do have a tech here . . .I am going to make an appt. tomorrow.

ETA: This looks like a good video: http://www.carseatsite.com/videos.ht...acing%20videos
I am not actually installing it, so I don't know, but it looks like the seat only overlaps if the seatbelt isn't tight enough. Off to show this to DH!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *celestialdreamer* 
Dd is about to outgrow the harness height of her Boulevard (she's only 34lbs though) and we didn't feel comfortable with just a booster for her.

Wow! That's one tall skinny kid. Are you *sure* the headrest is all the way up? (it goes a good distance above the shell... and sometimes seems to catch) My dd is 3.5yrs and 34 lbs and skinny and long in the torso and nowhere NEAR outgrowing it by height...

-Angela


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Wow! That's one tall skinny kid. Are you *sure* the headrest is all the way up? (it goes a good distance above the shell... and sometimes seems to catch) My dd is 3.5yrs and 34 lbs and skinny and long in the torso and nowhere NEAR outgrowing it by height...

-Angela

Lol! Yep! Its up all the way and the straps are even with her shoulders. She is seriously a twig even though she eats constantly... The Regent would be a perfect seat for her *if* we can get it to fit. I am going to have DH try to install it tonight.


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mizelenius* 

Oh, and I "think" shipping back would only be around $17. I put it in by weight at UPS (not the dimensions, though) and that's what I came up with. (It's 31 lbs in the box.)

Good to know, I hadn't actually gotten a quote yet. I just figured since it was a big heavy box it would be expensive, plus the $30 restocking fee.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Wow! That's one tall skinny kid. Are you *sure* the headrest is all the way up? (it goes a good distance above the shell... and sometimes seems to catch) My dd is 3.5yrs and 34 lbs and skinny and long in the torso and nowhere NEAR outgrowing it by height...

-Angela


Alegna, my 3.5 year old is 35 pounds, 42 inches, and has less than one inch of torso growth before he's too tall for the Wizard. He's definitely going to outgrow it before he hits 40 pounds at this rate


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

It fits!







I showed DH some pics I found on car-seat.org and told him about the install issues other people described. It took him a while and he actually had to read the manual (if you knew my DH you'd crack up at that)







He said the key was pushing in the bottom of the Regent towards the back of the seat with his knee while also attaching the latch connections (dd is still low enough weight to use them). He said it was a pain in the rear, but it fits great and has a nice tight install. No problems at all with the seat hanging off the edge or leg room issues. Its in the 3rd row and ds's Boulevard is on the other half of the seat row. Dd loves it and I am super impressed with the fabric colors. We got the Madison which looked dayglow online but is more muted and very beautiful in person. DH even vaccuumed my car out when installing dd's seat and the new baby's infant base which when I am this pregnant was AWESOME.







I just hope we don't need to move the Regent around anytime soon as it took him 30 minutes on to install the Regent compared to 5 minutes for the infant seat!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Just for kicks, my 32 month old has about half an inch of torso room in a Blvd. She's 28 pounds. I would be floored if we made it to 33 lbs in the seat.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
Just for kicks, my 32 month old has about half an inch of torso room in a Blvd. She's 28 pounds. I would be floored if we made it to 33 lbs in the seat.

Torso room total or rf?

and I thought MY dd was long in the torso!









-Angela


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *celestialdreamer* 
It fits!







I showed DH some pics I found on car-seat.org and told him about the install issues other people described. It took him a while and he actually had to read the manual (if you knew my DH you'd crack up at that)







He said the key was pushing in the bottom of the Regent towards the back of the seat with his knee while also atta ching the latch connections (dd is still low enough weight to use them).

I am SO happy for you!!!! Do you have a plain ol' bench, or the 50/50? I showed my DH a video, told him about the whole "push in while you attach" and he just could not do it. He tried. And tried! Maybe if we'd gone to a tech, they could have done it. I was feeling pretty hopeless about it, and thought I should just DECIDE since we might have missed the deadline to send them back, so I skipped the tech.







We ended up selling them both taking just a small loss, and got the Graco Nautilus instead.


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Wow! That's one tall skinny kid. Are you *sure* the headrest is all the way up? (it goes a good distance above the shell... and sometimes seems to catch) My dd is 3.5yrs and 34 lbs and skinny and long in the torso and nowhere NEAR outgrowing it by height...

-Angela

not to hijack, but does anyone have a pic of the blvd with the headrest all the way up? i tried jet in one at bru and the harness was right at his shoulders with the headrest as high as i could get it, but it definately was not sticking up past the shell. he is around 35 pounds but he does have a very tall torso.

i think i'm gonna have to make another trip to bru today. if he has growing room in a blvd i really want that - especially cause we could move marvel in it when we get the frontier (hopefully) and keep her rear-facing forever (or at least until she has to turn around to drive).


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mizelenius* 
I am SO happy for you!!!! Do you have a plain ol' bench, or the 50/50? I showed my DH a video, told him about the whole "push in while you attach" and he just could not do it. He tried. And tried! Maybe if we'd gone to a tech, they could have done it. I was feeling pretty hopeless about it, and thought I should just DECIDE since we might have missed the deadline to send them back, so I skipped the tech.







We ended up selling them both taking just a small loss, and got the Graco Nautilus instead.

we have the 50/50 seat. I'm glad you figured something else out that works for you!


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *celestialdreamer* 
we have the 50/50 seat. I'm glad you figured something else out that works for you!

Thanks! So far, everyone I've talked to that had it work also had the 50/50 seat. (Maybe not everyone, just so far!) We have the regular bench.


----------

